# Direct burial "junction" box



## MeanGene (Jun 23, 2010)

I have to "splice" a larger conductor(#2) direct burial that I am planning to run in a conduit. As I have to add about 20 feet at a location that would be in my trench run and recognize splices cannot be in the conduit directly, would a "standard" PVC junction box be sufficient or is there another product or application in which to do this splice?

thanks in advance


----------



## mpoulton (Jul 23, 2009)

MeanGene said:


> I have to "splice" a larger conductor(#2) direct burial that I am planning to run in a conduit. As I have to add about 20 feet at a location that would be in my trench run and recognize splices cannot be in the conduit directly, would a "standard" PVC junction box be sufficient or is there another product or application in which to do this splice?
> 
> thanks in advance


This is a nasty little problem to have. Direct burial cable can be spliced with a direct burial splice kit. As you note, however, you can't use a splice kit if it will be in conduit! There is no such thing as a buried junction box (OK, people bury them all the time, but you're not supposed to). So, there is no legal way to splice a cable in a buried conduit run without bringing it to the surface in a handhole or box. Good luck.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

a PVC junction box can be used as long as it remains at the surface IF the box is listed for such use. Whether they are actually legal is somewhat debatable. What is legal, allowed, and preferred is what mpoulton was referring to as a hand hole. a commonly used such box is often called a "flower pot" because it somewhat resembles a flower pot. The come in various sizes from somewhere around a 1/2 gal size to very large. They should be able to be obtained and most any electrical supply houses. I don't know if any of the big box home stores carry them.


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

This box is open on the bottom. If #2 AL wire is brought into the box, do you have to use a water tight spice? Do the wires have to be fastened to anything? The second link is a splice kit. Each kit does one wire. What the experience with these splices?
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/4FDZ7?Pid=search
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/4NU52?Pid=search


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

they make a small flower put box that is about $20 (the last I remember) I just can't find a picture of one. They are also open bottom. Made of (usally green) pvc plastic. They look just like the valve boxes sprinkler installers use for their valves except the say Electric on the top.

You don't have to use water tight connections but it doesn't hurt. If joining smaller wires (8,10,12,14) I simply use the silicone filled wire nuts.

If something bigger, either a weatherproof Polaris or simply a split bolt, some 3M 108C and some 3m 33+. The only time I use an epoxy kit is direct burial.

technically you need something that is for use in damp locations (unless you somehow prevent the box from draining:laughing

and no, the wires do not have to be attached to anything


----------



## MeanGene (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks all....in looking at the boxes and the splicing kits, it would be less costly to buy whole new conductor at proper length.

thanks for the feedback!


----------

